# Plastisol vs Screen Print Durability



## crowncasual (Mar 27, 2018)

Is Plastisol transfer produce equally good quality as the screen print? Any idea on the number of washes that the plastisol can handle without losing the quality? 

To tryout a new design I'm thinking that Plastisol would be a good approach as oppose to the screen printing. I can keep the quantity to minimum and still be cost effective and can see the response of my design too.....Is that approach make sense?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

It does make sense. As to durability of transfers. Good quality plastisol transfer properly applied will last as long as the garment.


----------



## crowncasual (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks Danny!


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

crowncasual said:


> Thanks Danny!


You should order some samples and do some wash and dry tests. Press on garment type you plan on selling and wash heck out of them


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

Why not just screen print the plastisol directly? I can understand if you don't have a press, but if you do, I would skip the steps of making the transfer and just screen print the shirt.


----------



## crowncasual (Mar 27, 2018)

If I understood your answer right, yes I will get it screen print on plastisol directly and will heat press then .... I do have heat press..

Thanks..


----------



## Twisted Grafix (Oct 5, 2016)

I meant a screen printing press. My response was more targeted to if the equipment is there to screen print directly onto the shirt, then why worry about printing the transfers? It saves steps and time with the same outcome to screen print the shirt...unless you are printing transfers to apply at a later time? Obviously, either way is a perfectly acceptable process. Just my two cents on time and work flow....


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Depends on how you define quality. If you mean durability, all other things being equal, it's the thickness of the ink the determines durability, not the application process. In the 80s we printed thicker and I've had shirts that fell apart but the print looked new. Newer styles demand thinner application of ink (softer hand) and are less durable, but still pretty durable. But quality can also be defined as the artistry in the design and application of ink (blends, puffs, cmyk, etc.), in which a direct print wins hands down as it's way more versatile.


----------



## nijebitno (Jun 18, 2016)

Twisted Grafix said:


> Why not just screen print the plastisol directly? I can understand if you don't have a press, but if you do, I would skip the steps of making the transfer and just screen print the shirt.


It depends what you are using heat transfer for. If you are running t-shirt web shop with for example 100 differnet designs you can screen print heat transfers in advance and when order comes you need only to apply it on garment you keep on stock.


----------

